# homeopathic remedy for conjunctivitis



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Is there anything homeopathic i can use for a rabbit with persistent conjunctivitis?

His teeth are fine and he is in otherwise good health, despite being a senior bun.

My vet has told me he has a root growing upwards that is causing the problem but cannot be removed and he is on eye drops almost constanly, iam worried that he will become immune to them.

thanks jen


----------



## Bellamia (Sep 27, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Is there anything homeopathic i can use for a rabbit with persistent conjunctivitis?
> 
> His teeth are fine and he is in otherwise good health, despite being a senior bun.
> 
> ...


I would advise you to get a vet who is specialized in rabbits and has had specific studies in rabbits. Usually with conjunctivits there is another problem lying internally like an infection of some kind, and it must be dealt with. However 5-10 drops of chamomille in warm water to wash the eye can help a great deal and cure it (as long as the condition hasn't been left untreated for too long).

Im in Hawaii and there are many vets who claim to be competent with rabbits! not true ! there is actually only one vet who is trained and have studied rabbit health here. Bunnies are considered exotic pets and are very different than any other common pet like cats, dog etc they are very sensitive and for example should never be on penicilin antibiotics (like amoxilin etc causing death in bunnies). Hope this will help.

PS : A great site: House Rabbit Society House Rabbit Society Rabbit Care Guide


----------

